# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Simple Simon Knot

## danmc

Not the best quality video, but hopefully it is still useful.  Harry Asher published the simple simon knot in 1989 and I've only come across it in a fairly limited set of publications.  It is similar to a square knot but holds better in synthetics, doesn't come apart if it is bounced around a bunch, doesn't weaken the rope nearly as much as a sheet bend, and can be used to join cordage of different thicknesses.  Perhaps this is all old news to everyone here, but maybe someone will find it useful.

----------


## welderguy

Thanks for posting that.

----------


## Justin Case

Proper knots is a great skill,,,,,,,  Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## JPGreco

Nice, learned a new knot.  I like it, thanks.

Proper knots are amazing.  I've rappelled down a wall with just a single length of rope.  Made a harness with just the rope, put the rope around a metal bar with an italian belay hitch and lowered myself down.  It wasn't high, but I wanted to try it.  The harness was amazingly comfortable.

----------


## welderguy

> Nice, learned a new knot.  I like it, thanks.
> 
> Proper knots are amazing.  I've rappelled down a wall with just a single length of rope.  Made a harness with just the rope, put the rope around a metal bar with an italian belay hitch and lowered myself down.  It wasn't high, but I wanted to try it.  The harness was amazingly comfortable.


 Any pictures or videos of  the harness and knot?

----------


## crashdive123

Nice explanation and video.

----------


## Rick

That was a nice preso. Thanks!

----------


## Falling

> Not the best quality video, but hopefully it is still useful. Harry Asher published the simple but very useful gambling reviews site and I've only come across it in a fairly limited set of publications. It is similar to a square knot but holds better in synthetics, doesn't come apart if it is bounced around a bunch, doesn't weaken the rope nearly as much as a sheet bend, and can be used to join cordage of different thicknesses. Perhaps this is all old news to everyone here, but maybe someone will find it useful.


Cool video. I'm going to give this knot a try. Is this a strong reliable knot?

----------


## pete lynch

5 year-old thread. Please wash hands after necroposting.

----------


## Cecelia

> Proper knots is a great skill,,,,,,,  Thanks


i SECOND TO YOU

----------


## Antonyraison

aye thanks, yeah extremely similar to a reef knot, if not the exact same thing

----------

